

Collision Detection and Response - bluehex
http://www.metanetsoftware.com/technique/tutorialA.html

======
unwind
This looks very deep. It would be an improvement if the title (at least here)
was a bit clearer; there are many kinds of collision detection so it would be
helpful if it said "For Games", or something like that.

~~~
bluehex
I gave up on trying to make good titles a while ago because they have been
moderated back to the site provided title every time. :(

~~~
infogulch
So mods greatly prefer the original titles of articles (unless they are
grossly clickbait). The other exception is old (>1 year?) articles where they
add the year in brackets like [2010]. Perhaps they would accept clarifications
in a similar style like:

Collision Detection and Response [games]

------
bluehex
I love the interactive diagrams in this tutorial. The presentation of the
Voronoi regions was also really interesting having never seen it before.

